# Favorite Electric Steam Locomotive?



## gigawat (Apr 4, 2012)

I wanted to get your favorites...

I am looking for something like the USA Trains J1e Hudson or the LGB / ASTER Hudson... Something that has that old classic look. Something that has "OUT OF THIS WORLD" Sound! 

My layout has 8' Radii. 

I want an electric for the times I just want to sit / zone out... and let the train run and run and run! 

What are your favorites???


----------



## Sjoc78 (Jan 25, 2014)

My favorite for the last few years has been My Accucraft K-27. Beautiful engine and when I remember to charge the battery for the sound system great sound. I use it too pull a string of D&RGW Freight cars, mostly from AMS soon to have a scratch built short caboose 0548 and a UTLX tank car. It will run on the 5' diameter but looks better on wider curves.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

After repairing both LGB and USA hudsons, I would strongly go with the USA.

The LGB/Aster engine has the motors mounted vertically and the brass gear on the motor will spin as it is just a force fit. All the electronics are in the tender and there are 2 14 pin cables between the units and they can pull out of the sockets inside the engine. Took me over an hour to take the engine apart to reseat the cable.

USA uses a more robust drive system and you can get at all the electronics by removing just 3 screws. and everything is in the engine.

And after working on Accucraft, LGB and USA steam engines, the USA are the easiest to get into for installing decoders.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I believe the USAT Hudson also comes with a Phoenix sound system, one of the best.

The drive train is very good, lube the gearbox once in a while, it has sleeve bearings.

Very nice loco.

Greg


----------



## Steamer91 (Oct 13, 2011)

I haven't run too many "sparkies" in the larger scales, but if I were to pick a favorite, I'd say it's a toss up between the MTH Challenger (really lovely in UP two-tone gray, wish I had one), or the Keystone 2-6-2 Prairie I have in my collection.

For being an off-brand maker, Keystone makes pretty decent engines and rolling stock, and I haven't had much trouble with my Prairie, runs pretty good, and the fact it smokes and has a basic but still nice sound sytem in it are nice touches. 

Haven't gotten to run it much lately, but after I get it converted to battery and r/c, I think it'll make a nice complement to my live-steam fleet.


----------



## Vinny D (Jan 25, 2013)

Do you have 8' radius or 8' diameter curves?
If it is 8' diameter I would not suggest the USA Hudson..
Anyway, my favorite engine that I used the most on my old layout was the LGB Sumpter Valley Mallet.
Beautiful engine with plenty of pulling power, can also negotiate tighter radius curves easily and it has one of the nicest sound systems I ever heard in a LGB engine (from the factory).

http://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b107/139vinny/DSC07312_zpsca7d7aae.jpg


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

I agree with Vinny, the LGB Sumpter Valley Mallet is a great engine. But the OP mentioned two Hudson's in the original post. My guess is that he is interested in standard gauge, not narrow gauge as represented by the Mallet.

Chuck

PS does anyone know the minimum radius (diameter) for the USAt Hudson? Last winter I drove out of the wheels on my Hudson. The tires on the front driver wheels popped off the wheels. I blamed it on the cold weather, but could it be my 10' diameter curves. I haven't had a chance to take it out since I returned from Arizona.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

LOL my favorite?...this actually:


----------



## TJH (Dec 27, 2007)

If I had to pick a favorite, it's the LGB moguls. the older ones, which are probably the better made ones, can be picked up for under $300 and they are built like tanks. Mine have suffered various calamities over the years and continue to run. You can tell they are from the some country and era as a W123 Mercedes.. I can't comment if the new ones have followed German automobiles in a race towards mediocrity but that's another story. I also have a newer Bachmann Annie and its actually a stronger puller than the Moguls. doesn't run quite as smooth and doesnt seem quite as strong, but still been a good engine and is a bit more affordable. The LGB stainz engines are famous for their strength. They made both a European and American version with a motorized tender, so that should give good pulling power if that's what you want. They were LGB model numbers 2015-2017 I believe.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Vic, where is moe and larry?

;-)


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

MTH's Hudson has good sound built in. Will run on straight DC, you get lights and sound, can't do the whistle is all. Same with all MTH engines, they are 1/32 scale.


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

My favorite electric driven steam locomotive is my LGB 23802 Harz railway 2-6-2T with factory digital sound. Easily handles the R1 curves my layout has, still has a nice chunky Euro meter gauge look and runs like clockwork, as any German built LGB will do. Cheers Mike


----------

